# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  SuSE 8.1

## BeRtram

Hi.

Ich hab gestern versucht SuSE 8.1 zu installieren, beim konfigurieren der Netzwerkkarte blieb der Kasten jedoch immer hängen. Wie bekomm ich die Karte konfiguriert?
Hab getz wieder 7.2 drauf, damit klapperts.

*???*


Danke.

Grüße
Stephan

----------


## Stingray0481

Bei mir haben sich diverse komische Fehler in Luft aufgelöst, nachdem ich die Installation mit

acpi=off

gestartet habe. Ich denke ein Versuch ist das bei dir auch Wert.

Matthias

----------


## BeRtram

Jou,

werds probiern.

THX

Stephan

----------

